# 2009 Blue/Black ORCA project



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a peak, hopefully can have this bike finished by the end of next week.

Jim :aureola:


----------



## trigeekjb (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can find them, you should get the Stella Azurra crankset. I think the blue is a close match, maybe a little more royal.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

trigeekjb said:


> If you can find them, you should get the Stella Azurra crankset. I think the blue is a close match, maybe a little more royal.


How is this Stella Azzurra crankset compared to Campy Record that I am currently using. From the pictures I have seen looks verying nice and go well with my 09 ORCA project!!

Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes stella Azzura handle bar seat stem on order from Europe, their Crank I am not sure if Glory cycles will ship to Taiwan. The Reynolds wheels are back order, this is a Dura Ace setup that I installed for looks. New seat not installed yet, so this is only a preview of my bike, will post more pictures as things start to arrive. Amazingly my 08 Ionos blue goes so well with the frame.









Jim


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

That blue is beautiful I showed the wifey the Orbea ad with that bike in it, and told her I needed to acquire a blue one to keep my white one company. She didn't seem to think that was a very good idea.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I still have my white one, maybe change it to a flat bar road bike if I cant sell it.
Jim


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Homebrew your own Diem, eh? That's a good idea.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The more I upgrade the more spare parts I have left over to build more bikes.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*Help me choose which STEM!!!*

A. New one that i ordered









B. Original one I had on my white ORCA









Not sure which one I should install opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh yeah!!! My new temp wheels should arrive at my office tomorrow, (keeping my fingers crossed) I ordered a MOST CLAW wheels until I can find the wheels I really want.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

JimmyORCA said:


> Yes stella Azzura handle bar seat stem on order from Europe, their Crank I am not sure if Glory cycles will ship to Taiwan. The Reynolds wheels are back order, this is a Dura Ace setup that I installed for looks. New seat not installed yet, so this is only a preview of my bike, will post more pictures as things start to arrive. Amazingly my 08 Ionos blue goes so well with the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA
I just checked some updates on orders for my new parts for this bike, as far as I know they said shipped, hope to have it all complete by end of next week.
I hate waiting.

Jim


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I like the original one just cause it's so swoopy.....


----------



## trigeekjb (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a 2007 Orca, I love the bike but not to impressed with Orbea's components. I say this after riding Orbeas for 7 years from a Lobular 100 (which i still have for a rain bike), a 2004 orca, a 2005 opal (had for about 6 months, crashed, trashed the frame), and now the 07 Orca. I have changed all components out on all my bikes. Although, I do like the zeus forks, i am not impressed with the handlebars, stems and seatpost. Just my opinion. I do run mostly easton stuff, with just the Dura-Ace crankset. I was the one who mentioned the Stella Assura crankset and stem. I have a friend who runs this components and loves them. The cranks are very light and very well made. The biggest problem is quantity. dont break anything cause it will be while before you get a new one.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I've been looking for one of the Orca stems you have pictured. Mine came with a nice FSA one however I like to looks of the Orbea one.

If you're not going to use the Orbea one, let me know if you would like to sell it? And what size it is. Doing what I can to help you get ride of those extra parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

dang, I like that orbea stem, much better than the 2006 model.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!
Finally I got my bike working tonight!!!! I ended up using a 11-25 cog and used my shamal wheels. Going to ride it tomorrow and hopefully parts of this week, and then when my parts arrive this week(hopefully) I can take it apart and finish my mods.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Pics!!!!!!! Please. Please. Please. Come on. Give us some pics.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Pics comming soon!!! I just got into my office today, and guess what my new seat post stem (not sure if going to change) and handle bar arrived from Switzerland. Hope to get it all installed by the end of this week. Well at least I can do the seatpost tonight.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Bike shop closed early today and I had to work late so can not start getting things installed till wednesday but here are some pics of the parts!!!
































Not sure if I am going to use yet


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I like that handlebar. Where did you get it?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I ordered my from www.Bellatisport.com out of Switzerland. I also ordered some parts from Glorycycles, like my crank but they are alot harder to deal with and I ordered on the same day but my parts have not shown up yet and USPS suck at tracking. Also I ordered my water bottle cage from Glory and EBAY hope all the rest of my stuff arrive sometime this week.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great, thanks.


----------

